# Happy Canada Day all



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hope you all enjoy the long weekend. To any who have to work.....hope it is an easy day for you  

Great day for sitting back having a BBQ and take in some fireworks later 

Now to do all my w/c so I can do that later


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Happy C-day!!


----------



## meow_mix450 (Mar 22, 2006)

WooT WooT now tax is 1 percent less! OMG!

Haha 

Jay


----------

